# Come water my flowers for 1 NMT, 2 fossils, 1 recipe, or 10 TBT Bells. Inquire within!



## tajikey (Apr 27, 2020)

I've got roughly 100 flowers that need watering, and they're all inside the front gated area of my island (very easy to identify what and where to water). Shouldn't take longer than 10 minutes start to finish.  I've even got pink elephant watering cans for you to use and keep.
I'm offering:
10 TBT Bells  or,
2 of the following fossils:


Spoiler: Fossils for Trade



Anklyo Tail
Anklyo Torso
Archelon Skull
Archelon Tail
Brachio Tail (x2)
Deinony Tail
Deinony Torso
Dimetrodon Skull
Dimetrodon Torso
Diplo Pelvis
Diplo Tail
Dunkleosteus
Eusthenopteron
Iguanodon Skull (x3)
Iguanodon Tail (x3)
Left Quetzal Wing
Mammoth Torso
Megacero Skulln(x2)
Megacero Tail (x2)
Ophthalmo Skull
Ophthalmo Torso (x2)
Pachy Tail
Parasaur Skull
Parasaur Torso
Plesio Tail
Quetzal Torso (x2)
Stego Skull
Stego Tail


or
1 of the following recipes:


Spoiler: Recipes for Trade



Wooden Toolbox
Kettlebell
Hedge Standee
Pan Flute
Simple DIY Workbench
Golden Arowana Model
Moutain Standee
Water Pump
Orange End Table
Grass Skirt
Rocking Horse


1 NMT is also an option.

Reply here or send me a PM.

Thanks!


----------



## niconii (Apr 27, 2020)

Hi! I'm not really doing anything and I can come over to water your flowers for TBT! If it's alright with you, can you supply the watering can? If it doesn't break, I'll leave it behind afterwards!


----------



## tajikey (Apr 27, 2020)

niconii said:


> Hi! I'm not really doing anything and I can come over to water your flowers for TBT! If it's alright with you, can you supply the watering can? If it doesn't break, I'll leave it behind afterwards!


Awesome, thanks! Sent you a PM with instructions and my dodo code.


----------



## AppleCat (Apr 27, 2020)

Hi!  I'm interested in your Sabertooth Tail!  I don't need any other fossils bc I completed my museum fossils I just want a Sabertooth for decoration lol

I can come over soon!  Just making breakfast rn


----------



## animal_hunter (Apr 27, 2020)

Hi I can come, I'm interested in TBT


----------



## Lellyna (Apr 27, 2020)

I can come interested in Diplo Chest and Pachy Tail


----------



## N e s s (Apr 27, 2020)

Hey again! I’ll swing by for the tulip surprise box.


----------



## tajikey (Apr 27, 2020)

Just need one more person to swing by, if possible!


----------



## AnimalCrosserBoy (Apr 27, 2020)

I'll do it for 2 T. Rex Torsos! I can provide my own watering can and am available whenever!


----------



## grah (Apr 28, 2020)

Hiya! I'd love to do it for the spino torso and tail ^.^


----------



## tajikey (Apr 28, 2020)

Need 5 folks to come water my flowers. OP has been updated with new recipes and fossils. Come one, come all! PM or respond here, and I'll PM you.

Thanks!


----------



## tajikey (Apr 28, 2020)

Gates are still open for those interested.


----------



## LilJulian (Apr 28, 2020)

I'd love to come!  ^^  
(Edit: I'd love the terrarium, if it's still available!)


----------



## Mgoetz44 (Apr 28, 2020)

I can come


----------



## tajikey (Apr 29, 2020)

Today is a new day, and my flowers need more watering. I'll even provide the pink elephant watering cans! See the OP for details. Thanks!


----------



## Daisies (Apr 29, 2020)

edit: nevermind sorry


----------



## grah (Apr 29, 2020)

Hey! I'll do it for tbt this time if you still need help?


----------



## tajikey (Apr 29, 2020)

Alrighty, I think I'm good for the day. Those I've PM'd, you're welcome to come when you can. Thanks!


----------



## tajikey (Apr 30, 2020)

My plants are thirsty again! Please see the OP for details. Thanks!


----------



## TheUnspokenDream (Apr 30, 2020)

Need a little water


----------



## tajikey (Apr 30, 2020)

TheUnspokenDream said:


> Need a little water


Sent you a PM, but what would you like in return?


----------



## Coevetive (Apr 30, 2020)

Still have your Eusthenopteron? I'd love to water some flowers if you still have it.


----------



## tajikey (Apr 30, 2020)

Coevetive said:


> Still have your Eusthenopteron? I'd love to water some flowers if you still have it.


I do! My Switch decided to drop connection. Let me get that fixed, then I'll PM the Dodo code.


----------



## tajikey (Apr 30, 2020)

In need of 3 more folks to come by and water. I added 1 NMT as a payment option for those who'd like to come.


----------



## purple_vixen (Apr 30, 2020)

I can come and water for free when my guests have bought things from Savannah and learned DIY from Vic...


----------



## Matt0106 (Apr 30, 2020)

tajikey said:


> In need of 3 more folks to come by and water. I added 1 NMT as a payment option for those who'd like to come.



I can water your flowers! Is a NMT okay?


----------



## Milano (Apr 30, 2020)

Hi! I can come by for the NMT


----------



## tajikey (Apr 30, 2020)

PM sent to the three of you above. Thanks!


----------



## tajikey (May 1, 2020)

ExIsle's flowers need more water. Post here or PM with what you'd like in return for helping me out, and I'll get you the dodo code. Thanks!


----------



## daisyy (May 1, 2020)

Hi! Interested in helping for 10 tbt ty!


----------



## niconii (May 1, 2020)

Interested! Will accept 1 NMT as payment


----------



## Arithmophobia17 (May 1, 2020)

i'm interested in trading my services for the golden arowana diy if it's still available


----------

